# Again?!?!



## PitBullMommy

It seems it might be a strong possibility. Charlotte is 14 months old, Austin is 2 months old. I had a c-section with Austin, had a tube and an ovary removed and had the other tube burned. I asked about BC and they said I didn't need any due to those things. Now it would seem that I may be PG again. :dohh:
My heartburn has come back (never had it w/o being pg)
Sense of smell is wicked good again
Peeing a lot
Wicked tired
Had cramps and backache w/o period showing up

ALL these things happened when I was very early PG with the other two. We don't even have $$ for the two we have...our car is even getting reposessed soon. Dunno what to do if I am...specially with the csection SO recently....and a vertical incision. I dunno what to do. Not testing till Friday when we get paid (had to have a yard sale in order to have $$ to buy food and milk this week). YIKES :nope:


----------



## NickyT75

:hugs: hope you get the result you want on friday hun xx


----------



## Vickie

:hugs: Hope you get the result you want on Friday


----------



## robbymonk

Good luck! I hope you get the good news!:thumbup:


----------



## Alexas Mommy

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## ~KACI~

Massive hugs hunni :hugs:


----------



## Plumfairy

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## bunnyg82

Fingers crossed x


----------



## hannah76

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## luckyme225

:hugs:


----------



## shaunanicole

Awe. Hope you get the results you are hoping for hun. :hugs:


----------



## sabriena

It'll all work out :) Hope you get which you want.


----------



## Gabrielle

Good Luck sweetie...your chances are quite small so hopefully you won't be...but if you are. you WILL make it work. It won't be easy but it would be worth it.

Also....I"m 4weeks postpartum of baby number 3 and I've had two csections. And after my last csection I was just told no more babies b/c my uterus became unattached so she had to sew it back and said that I had a HIGH risk for Placenta acreata....and I could bleed to death. Not to mention i've had MAJOR life thretening problems during pregnancy and I've never made it past 34 weeks. Sooooooooo anyways......all of this and we bd last week twice without protections but he did withdrawal......totally didnt think about all of this in the heat of things....so now i'm kinda hoping i'm not preggers.

I noticed i had tons of ewcm the next day and I was told to get af around 6 weeks...and i'm not breastfeeding so i am at a high chance to get preggers. So time will tell but if i am....i know it would be very scary. I had a csection feb of 08, and now one in July 09 so if i had to have another one I don't know how it would work.

So I'll keep you in my prayers hun. Big hugs!


----------



## rani36

All the best.xx:hugs:


----------



## Sparky0207

Good luck honey and hope you get the result you want xx


----------



## K&H

:hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

I hope you get the result you want on Friday hun :hugs:


----------



## BizyBee

:hugs:


----------



## PitBullMommy

Thanks y'all. I really wouldn't MIND being PG I suppose. I would LOVE to have a third, not quite this soon though, LOL. We can't really afford the two that we have however and I want to be fair to them, ya know? 
Gabrielle: Here's hoping we're not, eh??


----------



## Gabrielle

Lol thank you. I wouldn't mind it either...i guess. But i've got too many medical reasons for me to NOT get pregnant that are life threntening and my three boys need their mommy....but God has a plan right?!. A SMALL part of me gets excitied for a second when i think that I could be....but then again I know i don't want to be at this point in my life. lol Good luck on friday hun. We bd last thursday......so next thursday I am SO testing!


----------



## PitBullMommy

No problem! 
Yea, I had too many medical problems with both kiddos that I really should not get PG again, which is why I had the ligation done. LOL...you're right. God has a plan!


----------



## Gabrielle

Yes indeed he does and all we can do is follow and go with it.:) So i woke up with some light pink spotting when i wipe. Going by the day we bd I'm 6 days past that......I'm PRAYING this isn't implanation.......and maybe af is coming. BUt then again i'm only 4nhalf weeks postpartum that's alil early for a period. And i havent done anything heavier in the last few days to start up bleeding.....haven't bled since 3 weeks. hmmmmmm i hate waiting! 

How are you feeling?


----------



## Beltane

Let us know what happens. XO


----------



## PitBullMommy

I'm feeling okay. Wicked tired and crazy heartburn, but other than that...pretty normal! How're you doing now? Any more spotting or bleeding?


----------



## princess_bump

:hugs: hope you get the result you want honey xx


----------



## sam's mum

:hugs: x


----------



## Jkelmum

They wouldnt do tube litiagtion for me at time of section as they have a 30% falirue rate cos ur tubes are swollen at that time ..if u are tho it will be a gift from god as chances are very slim good luck but either way all will be ok xx


----------



## PitBullMommy

Wow, my doc didn't tell me about the failure rate being that high...YIKES!


----------



## Jenny

:hugs:

Good luck on Friday and hope you get the result you want.


----------



## Genna

good luck! Hope everything turns out well on friday, everything happens for a reason, you'll be ok :hugs: :)


----------



## Chandra426

Good luck!!


----------



## Gabrielle

So my bleeding picked up to not spotting pink..but light red bleeding throughout the day. But it's now thursday and it's not bleeding more yet.../? I'm assuming af is on the way!!!:) B/c if it was Implantation spotting it wouldnt be red would it...? I havent really filled a pad at all.


----------



## Gabrielle

WOW ....tomorrow is Friday, are you getting nervous to test.......


----------



## butrfly

sigh. seems there are quite a few of us around. i am dealing with a similar issue & quite worried, too.

i hope we get our prayers answered, then. :hugs:


----------



## Sweetie

Hope things turn out the way you want hon


----------



## PitBullMommy

Garbielle: YAY! Probably not implantation bleeding then! I am getting a little nervous. Still no signs of bleeding or anything...

Butrfly: I hope things work out in the way that you want them to!


----------



## Lullaby2010

Hope everyone gets the results they are hoping for :hugs:

PitbullMommy.... Whether you are blessed again or not my dear, I am confident that in the long run, everything will turn out well for you and your family. 

Keeping you all in my thoughts xxxxx


----------



## Beltane

How did it go?


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

Hope all is well xXx


----------



## PitBullMommy

Thanks. Haven't tested yet, gonna go out soon and get one...gotta go over the bank accounts first to make sure we have enough for us to get one.


----------



## Gabrielle

Good LUCK today! Thinking and praying for you!!!:)

I GOT MY PERIOD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! YAY>....lol I think that's what it is.....it's not a TON but def not pregnant if i'm bleeding this much. 

Please let us know how it goes. xx


----------



## ks_girl

Let us know when you find out.


----------



## sandy28

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## MUMMYALLY08

heu didnt want to read and run, how did you get on? hope you get the result that you want. good luck! x


----------



## PitBullMommy

Gabrielle- CONGRATS!!!

As for me it was a....














































:bfn:


----------



## Beltane

Congrats!


----------



## princess_bump

:hugs:x x


----------



## PitBullMommy

Thank you all for all your support and well wishes! Never thought I'd want NOT to be pregnant, specially two years ago when I was TTC Charlotte! I'm gonna re-test in a week if :witch: doesn't show up, but I don't think I am after a neg result. Gonna have to call the doc in a week if it's another :bfn: and ask what's up though. I wonder if having an ovary/tube removed can screw you up like that?


----------



## Gabrielle

YAY!!!!! CONGRATS. .........(werid saying congrats to a BFN in the BFP annoucments....lol)

But we both aren't ready for a new little bundle of joy.....lets enjoy these ones first!;)

I'm sure having those procedures can mess your cycle up hun, but go ahead and call doctors in a week if your concerned.:)xx


----------



## MamaButterfly

:happydance:Congrulations on your BFN lol it does feel a little weird congratulating a BFN


----------



## PitBullMommy

LOL, after two years TTC it seems weird to be happy about a BFN! Thanks again, y'all!


----------



## hannah76

congrats!!


----------

